# Mahlgut 'taking a break' - no more Grist Tampers for a while.



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A blog post went up on the Mahlgut website a couple of days back, the guys who run the company both have other pressures on their time, family and other successful businesses.

So despite churning out new tampers at quick the click over the past few months the Grist line is down to just the grinder and the PF stand.

Hopefully no one was about to buy one of their tampers.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hard to say... I did wonder if that was possible.

I seriously doubt PUSH would be abel to claim that what they have produced is completely original, there are other tampers out there with a similar concept and there are clear differences in design. That said Mahlgut themselves have said that they responded to customer requests to create such a thing, and that may well simply come from hype created around the PUSH.

Either way, if a cease and desist has been served then they may very well simply not want the legal trouble that may come from it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> there are other tampers out there with a similar concept and there are clear differences in design


Like?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The basic design of a palm tamper can be seen in the Londinium, tampers that level the bed with one mechanism or another are easy enough to find, The Great Leveller, that Australian one, there are more I cant remember. Now these tampers aren't locked to their level, so there are obvious differences, but there are also differences in design with the Mahlgut and the PUSH.

I am not denying they are similar, I am just not sure that PUSH would be able to prove that their tamper design is original enough to be protected. But the timing seems to make it clear enough that Mahlgut dont have much/any intention of fighting the case, which may be telling in itself.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What protection does the Push actually have? Does it have any patents in place or pending? I would have thought that it was unlikely he could prove that the grist is a copy of a design, although it is of the same family. I would have thought they would be better placed worrying about the cheap Chinese imports


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was it a C & D letter or order. There is an enormous difference

A Cease and Desist Letter is a letter that requests that an individual or organization stop a specified action and refrain from doing it in the future, with a threat of legal action if the recipient fails to comply. Anyone can send a Cease and Desist Letter.

A Cease and Desist Letter is different than a Cease and Desist Order, which is an order given by a judge to stop an illegal activity.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What protection does the Push actually have? Does it have any patents in place or pending? I would have thought that it was unlikely he could prove that the grist is a copy of a design, although it is of the same family. I would have thought they would be better placed worrying about the cheap Chinese imports


Patents are pending. And it was a C&D letter.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> .... The Great Leveller, that Australian one, there are more I cant remember. Now these tampers aren't locked to their level......


The great leveller is a 'depth settable' tamper although it doesn't have markings on it to figure out what depth you're tamping too, I just use calipers if I'm bothered but generally just tamp till the grinds are compressed.

How does the mahlgut lock in position? Is it a lockring type design?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Aye yea, just pointing out there is a history of tampers that help you level the bed of coffee in one way or another.

The Mahlgut does indeed have a 'lock ring' two top parts lock against each other which locks in the level.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Back on the scene:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BGWqKIQtd4-/


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That is one ugly colour to choose to introduce it with.

Really not sure about that hump.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It looks like it belongs in a bedside drawer, not a coffee counter...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like it, and no doubt it will be available a long time before another well known brand rolls out


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks good but Defo not in that colour


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I like it, and no doubt it will be available a long time before another well known brand rolls out


The well known brand starts shipping next month.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dallah said:


> The well known brand starts shipping next month.


Yippee....I bet you are all saying!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

All this makes me very glad that I bought my monster Mahlgut when I did! It's in daily use and I can't see me moving it on right now.

In fact, so much so that I am going to advertise a whole bunch of Torr tampers that I no longer use. The only tamper other than the Mahlgut that I now use regularly is my Pergtamp.

Shame about the Mahlgut, I think it looks a LOT nicer than the push and I love the weight and heft!

David


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are my sentiments exactly.

Love the weight & the VST fit. Had two of them one is going with my Vesuvius this week


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Didn't like the heavy one at all. The Palm SL was better but the ergonomics of the Push are much better (for me - tampers are very subjective)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Didn't like the heavy one at all. The Palm SL was better but the ergonomics of the Push are much better (for me - tampers are very subjective)


jeebsy, could you actually say anything else......?..........having been involved to a degree for quite some time


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> jeebsy, could you actually say anything else......?..........having been involved to a degree for quite some time


I paid a lot of money for my Push, Mahlgut gave me one to try for nowt...if anything my allegiance should be the other way. The Push isn't perfect, some things are better about the Mahlgut, but if I had to choose one it would be the Push. You can prefer the Mahlgut, that's fine, it would be boring if everyone liked the same things....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> it would be boring if everyone liked the same things....


lets start a list then jeebsy, of things we like and see if there is any common ground

Rangers

Vegetarian haggis

Irish whisky

your turn


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> lets start a list then jeebsy, of things we like and see if there is any common ground
> 
> Rangers
> 
> ...


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> lets start a list then jeebsy, of things we like and see if there is any common ground
> 
> Rangers
> 
> ...


Mike Ashley

Ant & Dec

Singing hinnys


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


I don't know about oxymoron, but tesco sells it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Mike Ashley
> 
> Ant & Dec
> 
> Singing hinnys


admire tremendously

hate with vengeance

very tasty when cooked properly


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Where are we going with this please?

Either stay on topic or start a new thread.

Thanks


----------

